# Rodgers forced to stop throttleling internet



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Finally..Rogers internet customers get justice from the CRTC which has
been ordered by the CRTC to stop their practice of throttleling internet
traffic by Feb 3rd. The "cable crooks" have had their hands slapped for
deliberately restricting bandwidth so they can maximize their profits. 

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/rogers-com...ternet-throttling-game-players-225332523.html


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

No surprise that this goes in sync with the upcoming perpetual fees increases  ... can't wait for the day to move off cable permanently.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

People leaving like yourself and myself are why they have to keep raising prices. Between my own family I have taken $690/mo away from Rogers by leaving. They're in a race to the bottom.


----------

